# Last Temptation of Christ - Peter Gabriel's score



## creativeforge (Oct 17, 2021)

A fascinating (and I find - inspiring) interview with Peter Gabriel about his album "Passion," the soundtrack of the movie The Last Temptation of Christ, directed by Martin Scorcese. Looks at the non-linearity of the creative process, exploration, uncertainty, risk-taking, discoveries, team input, cultural influences, avoiding clichés, etc.


----------



## rnb_2 (Oct 17, 2021)

I've never seen the movie, but love the soundtrack.


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 17, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> A fascinating (and I find - inspiring) interview with Peter Gabriel about his album "Passion," the soundtrack of the movie The Last Temptation of Christ, directed by Martin Scorcese. Looks at the non-linearity of the creative process, exploration, uncertainty, risk-taking, discoveries, team input, cultural influences, avoiding clichés, etc.



Peter's soundtracks are amazing! Such a great artist!


----------



## Technostica (Oct 17, 2021)

Gabriel was one of the pioneers in using Fairlights. 
His musicality shone through to my ears as he didn't succumb to using it for gimmicks. 
I bought this on CD and loved it then and it still stands up today. 
A stellar lineup of musicians, especially the singers.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 17, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Gabriel was one of the pioneers in using Fairlights.
> His musicality shone through to my ears as he didn't succumb to using it for gimmicks.
> I bought this on CD and loved it then and it still stands up today.
> A stellar lineup of musicians, especially the singers.


Yes, it was a great serious toy...  I think he was the first to afford one in the UK...


----------



## Arbee (Oct 17, 2021)

For me, Peter Gabriel has been such an inspirational music pioneer and innovator.


----------



## Technostica (Oct 17, 2021)

As well as his music, he's toured in support of Amnesty International, funded the WOMAD Festivals, started Real World records and recording studios.
He's done more for promoting World music in the West than just about anybody.
There's some fabulous stuff on the record label.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 17, 2021)

Technostica said:


> As well as his music, he's toured in support of Amnesty International, funded the WOMAD Festivals, started Real World records and recording studios.
> He's done more for promoting World music in the West than just about anybody.
> There's some fabulous stuff on the record label.


I was just thinking about that in fact, that he didn't go to Africa to take, but to be inspired, to exchange, especially South Africa where he embraced the anti-apartheid cause with brilliance and without fear.

These lyrics, to me, distil the essence of his experience of the land and its peoples...

_The rhythm is below me
The rhythm of the heat
The rhythm is around me
The rhythm has control
The rhythm is inside me
The rhythm has my soul_

Has a bit of St. Patrick's _The Deer's Cry_ depth in it. How can you make music and write lyrics that deeply touch hearts, if you don't get close enough to experience people's pain, struggles and hopes...


----------

